

Offer HN: YC Interview Advice - OmarIsmail

The 7-10 days before your YC interview should be some of the most productive in your life. Myself and Aleem (cofounders of Streak.com) are offering advice to interviewees on how to best make use of this time to maximize your chances.<p>Founders who get an interview aren't allowed to be public about it, so send an email to ycinterview@streak.com and we'll setup a call.
======
citizenkeys
omar, it's my understanding that you can talk about the yc interview
experience all you want afterwards. If you have a blog about your yc interview
experience, please post a link so I can add it to the 30+ other blogs at
<http://ycuniverse.com/interviewees.php> . thanks!

